# Photos from our neighbors new layout



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

After a visit to our BnW R/R, and seeing how we used red brick on the ground for our roadbed, our neighbor Steve immediatly drove to the local hrdw store and bought every brick they had and went home to finish his railroad . he had a trestle completed , and had been working on some concrete foundations for his pillars and ladder roadbed, but just couldn't seem to get going and finish what he described as an overwhelming construction project. in just about two days he had a working loop and was already working on a couple sidings and a tunnel. he invited us over to see what he had accomplished and thank us for providing a little motivation and an easy way to lay down some track. Steve is quite a craftsman and has numerous handcrafted structures, rolling stock, snowplow, and quite a sawmill. let's see if we can post some fotos


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow! Way to go, because of you we get to see inspirational pictures! 
I love his trestle/bridge work. 
Nice saw mill too. I couldn't get my belts to hang right either, on my On3 stamp mill... 

Thanks again 
John


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

hey TW, steve also built his house thats visable in the backround. we know a couple other guys who have locomotives, but not a layout, so we're gonna invite them over for a BBQ, and see if we can get a group together for some train running fun and brainstorming.we all enjoy offroad exploring of mines and old R/R sites, and coincidently, steve and i did the same job (AX), in the same Navy squadron.


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

s


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

a pround owner of a new GP38 and garden railroad


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Real nice start. Looks like he's ahead of the game with all those structures. 
Good luck on getting a group together, as it should be fun for all. 

Dave


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work, must be nice to have a neighbor that is a GR guy also.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

VERY nicely done. Wonderful setting, nice trestles. And I LOVE that sawmill, what craftsmanship. 

Outstanding job. Where is this at? It would be nice to stop by some time.


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

hi barnmike, both steve and i live in the small town of Lapine, oregon, about 30 miles south of Bend. although we both have new layouts , we, like all railroaders, have some exciting future plans. the lapine/deschutes area is know for it's outdoor recreation, and beauty, and my buddy was just here with his atv and fishing gear, Bend is known for it's world class breweries, and river rafting.


----------



## Seans_World (Aug 14, 2009)

That is some great workmanship on the structures and trestles, looks like he has lots of room to play with future expansions.


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks sean and everybody for the encouragement and kind words about steve's R/R. he dosen't have the internet, so when i show him the thread, he'll really get a kick out of it. both steve and i are very fortunate in that our wives both enjoy building ,working and the social aspect of the garden railroads. most visitors comment on the size of our 300ft mainline, but when over at steve's house and having fun on his working loop, he mentioned that he has about 2500ft of track boxed up in 

the garage. i told him i'll be able to put a loco on his layout in the morning... and come back in the afternoon to see it go by again

.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Told you garden railroads were invasive. It's even spread to the neighbors!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, to echo.... A great looking railroad. Very nicely done. The construction and crafting techniques are wonderful.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks great. I got a friend of mine into garden trains and now will be helping him get one started. He lives a few miles away. Its always nice to have someone close by into trains.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RioShay on 06 Sep 2009 10:19 PM 
hi barnmike, both steve and i live in the small town of Lapine, oregon, about 30 miles south of Bend. 







I know well where LaPine is. I was out there 4 or 5 years ago doing some consulting for some potential new radio stations in that area. My son and his family camp out in that area often. I was born and raised in St. Helens, down river from Portland. Still lots of family in Columbia County. Maybe I'll get a chance to make the rounds and visit some of the magnificent garden railroads in Oregon next time I'm up there.

Thanks again for sharing the photos. Steve needs to get Internet and join the MLS crowd.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

It looks like Bend and LaPine are now going to be known for some world class garden railroads. Great layouts and thanks for the pictures. 

Rich


----------

